# Outward bound



## EATIII (Jul 17, 2008)

For you vets, this came across my outlook


Outward Bound, an international non-profit outdoor education program, is offering fully funded outdoor adventure excursions to all OEF/OIF veterans.

It doesn't matter what your current military status is (active, inactive, discharged, retired) - you're eligible to attend as long as you deployed in support of OEF/OIF combat operations while in the military.

 To sign up for one of the prescheduled courses, please contact Doug Hayward at 1-866-669-2362, ext. 8387, or simply e-mail him at

obvets@outwardbound.org

 To learn more about the OEF/OIF program, visit the website at

www.outwardboundwilderness.org/veterans.html
...Info <https://www.in.ngb.army.mil>


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is pretty damn cool!  I just may sign up...


----------



## EATIII (Jul 17, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is pretty damn cool!  I just may sign up...



I thought you just might;) I'm not all bad:doh:


----------



## FNG_tracker (Jul 17, 2008)

wow...this is awesome....great find..thanks for sharing it..


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2008)

EATIII said:


> ...I'm not all bad:doh:



Yes, you are.  And you drink cheap beer.  And you snore.  Need I go on?

Occasionally you do come up with a gem though - this is one.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 18, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Yes, you are.  And you drink cheap beer.  And you snore.  Need I go on?
> 
> Occasionally you do come up with a gem though - this is one.



I LOVE YOU MAN;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow! I am defiantly signing up, I have wanted to make a trip on a wilderness outing for along time. This would be perfect. I think it’s pretty amazing that they are giving a free full course along with travel paid. What a great organization to offer something like this to vets.

I am really amazed!

Thanks for posting this EATIII


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 18, 2008)

We should have a wilderness linkup


----------



## Balls (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome post! I've volunteered with my local O.B. a little bit around here but hard to do between college and work. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## InnovativeScribe (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow That does look great! I hope a bunch of you guys can sign up and go.

I'm checking the whole website to see if they have anything for out of shape  civilians like me 

Cathy


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We should have a wilderness linkup



Hell yeah... all expenses paid SS linkup?  I'm down...

I wonder if they do caving trips?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 19, 2008)

Maine looks cool


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 20, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Hell yeah... all expenses paid SS linkup? I'm down...
> 
> I wonder if they do caving trips?


 

Good question.  They apparently can put together "custom" trips which is pretty cool, I think we need like 9 people in order to make that happen though.


----------



## hidesite (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm definitely interested in getting in on this...


----------



## Swill (Aug 2, 2008)

Update from their site:



> August 1st, 2008 Update:
> Thank you for your interest in the Outward Bound OEF/OIF Vets program.  Due to overwhelming demand, we have filled all available vacancies in our current course offerings through February 2009, and we are temporarily no longer accepting any additional applications for these offerings.  Please keep watch on this website for our new schedule of courses for 2009-2010.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 2, 2008)

fuckers! lol


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks badass.  I'm trying to snake my way into a OEF deployment as soon as I get out of 35M schools next March but maybe when I get back from that I'll do this.  I used to go hiking with the ex-girl in highschool during summer a lot, I love just being outdoors, rock climbing, kayaking, all that shit.


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 26, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We should have a wilderness linkup


Amen to that...and maybe a Wilderness Survival sub-forum.
(unless there is one and I missed it?)

:)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.outwardbound.org/index.cfm/do/cp.veterans

Bump (thanks to Archade)

I just applied for CBV922                                                           *Colorado Backpacking & Rock Climbing - Veterans.*

Hopefully I get picked up so I can get the fuck out of here for a while.  The association funds the trip for OIF and OEF veterans.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 11, 2009)

I should have the zipwire up by next week. I'm rigging it over a pond that's 8-feet deep and has gators, snakes and snapper Ts. Then I'm putting in an O-course. When I get it all finished, I'm gonna start running people through it and make some money like Outward Bound. They got the right idea.

Of course there will be special discounts available.


----------

